# My westie is having ear problems and we don't know what to do?



## danniellejones (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had my lovely westie for a few years and had generally no problems with him, but within the past 2 weeks we've noticed that he wines if he scratches his ear or if we touch it he tries to bite us. we can't get anywhere near that one ear without him trying to bite us also when he goes to "shake" he can't properly because of he's ear. we are really worried about it but can't afford to take him anywhere to get a diagnostic. please could anyone give us information or advice on what to do.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

He needs to see a vet sounds like he has an ear infection, if left it could get worse. ear infections can be terribly painful for a dog . what if a child was to accidently touch his ear?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto,
Sounds like your little man is in pain and needs medical help.
I wouldnt even like to suggest anything. If he's been like it for 2weeks it will probably need prescription meds to help him feel better.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

danniellejones said:


> I've had my lovely westie for a few years and had generally no problems with him, but within the past 2 weeks we've noticed that he wines if he scratches his ear or if we touch it he tries to bite us. we can't get anywhere near that one ear without him trying to bite us also when he goes to "shake" he can't properly because of he's ear. we are really worried about it but can't afford to take him anywhere to get a diagnostic. please could anyone give us information or advice on what to do.


He has an ear infection which needs anti biotics to cure it. Nothing else will do and that means a visit to the vet. You could try the PDSA if you qualify, but I doubt they will see you unless you are already registered. If you are registered with a vet, they should be willing to take a small deposit and the rest on payday. It shouldn't cost too much anyway, probably between £60 and £80.

This poor dog is in pain so do something about it now, please. There must be something you can do without for that price.


----------



## danniellejones (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you, I will have to find a way to help him. it's upsetting to see him like this, but as I've only just found out he's been hurting I have come straight on here to see what you guys have to say about it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danniellejones said:


> I've had my lovely westie for a few years and had generally no problems with him, but within the past 2 weeks we've noticed that he wines if he scratches his ear or if we touch it he tries to bite us. we can't get anywhere near that one ear without him trying to bite us also when he goes to "shake" he can't properly because of he's ear. we are really worried about it but can't afford to take him anywhere to get a diagnostic. please could anyone give us information or advice on what to do.


If he doesnt want you near the ear, is scratching and shaking his head then there is something deffinately wrong and its obviously painful.

It can be a number of things from ear mites, a bacterial or fungal infection or even something like a grass seed could have got down the ear and caused pain and infection Ive even known them to migrate and puncture the ear drum. Because dogs ear canals are deep you probably couldnt see far enough down without the vets equipment anyway, at most you would just see a discharge or debris.

He really does need to go and see the vet. likely it is an infection of some sort and there are veterinary ear drops like canaural that is anti bacterial anti fungal kills ear mites plus is an anti inflammatory to stop the pain and soreness, so it shouldnt be too expensive just a consultation and ear drops likely at most.

If you are on benefits and sometimes low incomes as well there are places like the PDSA, RSPCA, Blue cross Clinics that offer low cost and free vet care, you would need to check if there is one near you and if you are eligable.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Please take him to the vet! I'm sure there is something that could be given up for a couple of weeks to pay for it. 

I know a small cockerpoo who was left with these exact symptoms, despite the owner constantly being told to take it to the vet. It's just had to have an expensive operation on BOTH ears as the infection had been there so long and got so deep there was a serious risk of him going deaf, and he had to have both ear canals widened! An op I'm told is very sore for the dogs.


----------



## Dave Hume (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry but you've no real option at this stage but to go to a vets on this as it sounds like the infection 'might' be deep and there's a process of cleaning and it involves 3 flush outs so to speak to get the best results and probably anti biotics. I work in tandem with Westies in Need and they would help you with good solid advice also 01748 884998. In addition when you get this sorted add approx twice a week a couple of drops of Evening Primrose oil in with the food, ONLY over the winter months and this helps build a tolerance to pollen in the spring /summer which has been extremely active this year and often triggers off some of the infections related to the skin or ear. That information for cynics out there came from a french vet and it works.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If you leave an ear infection - no matter how cured you think it is, you can be caught out. Louie had some problems in August. Vets gave me cleaner and drops. It cleared up. I didn't take him back. Louie went for his boosters. He ended up with anti-biotics, cleaner and steroids. His ear drum had ruptured. He now has another cleaner. So in a week or twos time I will be taking him back to see how his ear drum is faring. 

I've had to take a certain meat protein out of his diet as I can't stop him jumping in puddles and rain. So the thing I can control - the diet - I have changed to see which one improves his ears.


----------



## PatMarchand (Nov 6, 2011)

danniellejones said:


> I've had my lovely westie for a few years and had generally no problems with him, but within the past 2 weeks we've noticed that he wines if he scratches his ear or if we touch it he tries to bite us. we can't get anywhere near that one ear without him trying to bite us also when he goes to "shake" he can't properly because of he's ear. we are really worried about it but can't afford to take him anywhere to get a diagnostic. please could anyone give us information or advice on what to do.


My westie has been suffering from the same problems for 4 years, I changed his food to wet pouches James wellbeloved and I have stop feeding him anything else as harsh as it may seems it is ok. He gets worst when he eats toasts.
Westie are pro to skin problems, mostly yeast, so a diet without yeast is the most appropriate one and wet pouches are ok so not too much protein, contrary to what one would be told.
I noticed my vet asked me to come down every 2 days for ear flush with saline then gently clear the ears from any debris that then come out easily.
Personally I really do not think all those antibiotics do much good but they surely fill the pockets of vets.

What I did:
- go to an unexpensive vet such as companion care in pets at home, tell them rather than having lots of medicine and so fourth you want a blood test, and insist for the results to be sent to you.
- try to match using google any of the results to see if there is an internal problem with infection as this would need to be corrected with antibiotics
- ask the vet to do 2 saline flush so you can observe how it is done
- purchase some saline for dog and do this first every 3 days then every week....
- revise the above as necessary

What I did and the problem remained:
- change vet, one of them even suggested I have my dog put down
- have the dog seddated and left him for the vet to clear his ears, 2 days later we were back to the same problem
- put in his ears many different types of ear cleaning substances, made things worst
- listen to the vet and ended up with 2 different types of antibiotics, steroid to give him every day, this did nothing

However I could see a difference when the ears were flushed with saline and indeed when I dressed him with the 'Bitenot recovery collar' which is not as bad as the elizabethan one this to stop him scratching and in all honesty looks good and changed his food to only include the wet pouch from james wellbeloved.

I must stress I am not affiliated to any of the manufacturers nor the sellers for the above and what worked for my westie might not work for another westie... indeed dog. But I thought I share with you my own findings as I must have visited all the vets in Chelmsford in hope one would actually help.... but they did not but pocket so much money from tablets and visits from a retired old woman and her faithfull dog.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is over three years old. I hope the ear infection has cleared up by now.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Well spotted newfiesmum:Happy


----------

